# Transgender?



## CosX (Mar 19, 2017)

Should a transgender person set their gender in their WCA profile to their gender identity or their assigned-at-birth gender?


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 19, 2017)

I know people who have changed their WCA gender to match their gender identity. I'd go with gender identity.

As far as I'm aware, the WCA itself doesn't do anything with your gender though; it's more just there for informational purposes. Although, other websites do have things like female/male world records.


----------



## CosX (Mar 19, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> I know people who have changed their WCA gender to match their gender identity. I'd go with gender identity.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, the WCA itself doesn't do anything with your gender though; it's more just there for informational purposes. Although, other websites do have things like female/male world records.


Thanks!!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah, go ahead and let people use their identity. It's 2017.


----------



## VenomCubing (Mar 24, 2017)

There's really no point is saying otherwise. I know a transgender person, and it means a lot to them. It would be unacceptable to deny them that privilege.


----------

